# Midnight and later on



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

started late but good thing , did not see any fish until after 2 am ..got 6 of them as the sun was coming up.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Not asking for any secret spots, but my buddy and I went gigging about a week ago and saw not 1 flounder. What is a good general area to gig?


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

*ahhhhhhhhhh*



Jackin' 'Em Up said:


> Not asking for any secret spots, but my buddy and I went gigging about a week ago and saw not 1 flounder. What is a good general area to gig?


 I am at lost of word's don't know what to tell you ..keep trying....I don't know about you guy's but i don't live up there...


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice mess of Goats too.
Yeah I hate when your in the fish and you see the sky stating lighten up and you know it want be long then.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Darn... Oh well. Nice mess of fish.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Looks like you started slow, but finished with a bang. :thumbsup: Nice haul of flounder.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Giga, how about a first name. I hate calling you Giga. another great night or might I say morning. How much did that toad weigh? Great fish and the kind that keeps me going,


Jackin as hard as it's been this year , you'll be lucky to find out what state folks are gigging. Just have to go look at some water.


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

he was a 5 lb er


----------

